
Is Juul the Startup World’s Greatest Long Con? - CodeSheikh
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2019/1/10/18167364/juul-big-tobacco-tech-startup-long-cons
======
lern_too_spel
How is MoviePass a con? Who is getting rich off it? Who is getting swindled?

